# Ipod Nano 7 probleme d'ordre alphabétique



## yaliguynette (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
après avoir chercher un peu partout, et ne trouvant pas de réponses je me tourne vers vous.
Voilà j'ai eu récemment un iPod nano 7eme génération, je me suis fait des playlist que je range par ordre alphabétique "artiste" c'est a dire que sur itunes je clique sur "Artiste" pour qu'il me les range automatiquement par ordre alphabétique. Seulement quand je débranche mon ipod après synchronisation, celui ci m'affiche les titres par ordre d'ajout et non alphabétique.
Je peux le faire manuellement sur l'iPod grâce au mode édition, mais quand on rajoute 24 titres sur une playlist de 500 titres ça prend du temps de déplacer manuellement les titres un par un.
J'ai essayé de fouiller un peu partout sur itunes mais je n'ai rien trouvé, j'ai essayé de faire une liste de lecture intelligente, mais ça ne change rien nan plus, j'ai également retirer le mode aléatoire au cas où mais toujours aucun changements.
Sur itunes tout est affiché dans le bon ordre, mais sur l'ipod pas moyen.

auriez vous une solution s'il vous plait ? car c'est vraiment ennuyeux, a chaque fois que je rajoute des titres je suis obliger de refaire une playlist et supprimer l'ancienne pour que tout soit dans le bon ordre.

PS: je gère ma musique manuellement et j'utilise itunes 11.1.4.62


----------

